# Cycle rack cover



## RWB (Nov 13, 2007)

I've been looking for a cover for 2 cycles on a Fiamma bike rack. Many seem very baggy so I'm looking for something a bit better tailored. Any suggestions please?
RWB


----------



## hannah29 (Feb 13, 2006)

we have one and your right they are very baggy, if it rains you have to beware taking the covers off as they get full of water. we tie ours round with a few bungee cords so its pretty secure
hannah


----------



## lgbzone (Oct 8, 2008)

A lot of people have had problems with the fiamma covers, but i use the 4 bike one to cover two bikes and i find it just right and haven't had any problems at all, i use it all the time. if i had the two bike version it would be far too small and tight and i would probably have the issues others have, splitting seems etc, i put this down to being mountain bikes with wide bars etc, my tyres don't fit into the fiamma rails on the bike rack properly.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Hi RWB...there's a lot of information etc here:

Bike cover discussions

G


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

I use an old groundseet. Fitted eyelets and use bungee spider to hold in place.

dave P


----------



## Senator (Apr 24, 2008)

Hi

I brought one of the 4-Bike Fiamma ones. Drove from Sussex to Dover the first time I used it and by the time I got there it had a hole in it! When we got back home I took it back and got my money back.

I think the problem is that the covers are pushed onto the bikes due to the back-draught behind the M/H. From memory it was a brake cable end that went through the cover.

Haven't bothered with one since.

Mark


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

We have been using a barbeque cover for ours.


----------

